# 2013 Dogma 65.1



## vboy19

Looks like Pinarello has made the dogma lighter! [email protected] IT! I ran the article through the translator and the new key features (which I can be wrong) are:

-65T, lighter frame
-Frame is compatible with both Electric and cable
-New BB, Press fit bearing
-New Headset bearings

Anyone want a Dogma 2 frame set? BOB? 

http://csdaddy.blog11.fc2.com/blog-entry-918.html

Source: Thanks to the Weight weenies forum.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Evolution, pretty much as anticipated. PF saves weight and makes for easier assembly. And making one frame compatible for electric and wire makes it more appealing to customers.
This is what the Dogma2 should have been from the start.
Good luck unloading your Dogma, I got one I want to get rid of too...


----------



## antihero77

Why get rid off your brand new rigs? To save a tiny bit of weight?


----------



## AnthonyL88

Damn!! Try selling your Dogma 2 and you will lose a lot of money. I love my Dogma 2, I'll buy another one later on. 70.1 LOL!! Also, Pinarello lower the price by $1000 on the Bob color Dogma 2 over 1 month ago.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

The BoBs are on sale all over the place. When something is appealing because it is unique you don't make a ton of them! Every brand has a BoB now, it's ruined the appeal.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

antihero77 said:


> Why get rid off your brand new rigs? To save a tiny bit of weight?


Different size and better fit. Weight difference is trivial and not a factor, though the new 65.1 might be noticably lighter.

I really like my new one and plan on keeping it until I can't ride anymore.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The BoBs are on sale all over the place. When something is appealing because it is unique you don't make a ton of them! Every brand has a BoB now, it's ruined the appeal.


I agree with you!! Every brand got the Bob color available. I wasn't happy Pinarello lower the price for the Bob color Dogma 2 only. But probably all the colors will be on sale very soon, since the Dogma 2 65.1K news is out.


----------



## mykol77

Damn! Wasn't it just a year ago that they came out with Dogma 2? Now the Dogma 65.1?!!


----------



## antihero77

Ok just spoke to my buddy who owns Gita. 
Wow was he surprised that the 65.1 was leaked so soon. So as soon as I told him to google it and he saw it he told me everything about it. So this is what he said pinarello is still getting thier carbon from toroya. And they are now using 65.1 and not 60.1. He said the real numbers have not been released on frame weight. But said keep in mind pinarello is not trying to push the lightest frame. Said there will be some more stiffness added in a few areas and new paint schemes. Biggest change is no need for a mechanical and electric bike now that they have it all in the new frame. Easier for stores to buy now. Besides that he said it will be marginally different. Bigger change next year. So don't go selling your dogma2 yet.


----------



## AnthonyL88

antihero77 said:


> Ok just spoke to my buddy who owns Gita.
> Wow was he surprised that the 65.1 was leaked so soon. So as soon as I told him to google it and he saw it he told me everything about it. So this is what he said pinarello is still getting thier carbon from toroya. And they are now using 65.1 and not 60.1. He said the real numbers have not been released on frame weight. But said keep in mind pinarello is not trying to push the lightest frame. Said there will be some more stiffness added in a few areas and new paint schemes. Biggest change is no need for a mechanical and electric bike now that they have it all in the new frame. Easier for stores to buy now. Besides that he said it will be marginally different. Bigger change next year. So don't go selling your dogma2 yet.


Thanks for the info!! I guess a 2014 Dogma will be something to look forward 2.


----------



## Deeyetoo

Surprised they are continuing with the Paris considering its lack lustre sales
http://csdaddy.blog11.fc2.com/blog-entry-920.html

Bring back the Prince!


----------



## Deeyetoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ80s8ArwTs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jathanas

antihero77 said:


> Ok just spoke to my buddy who owns Gita.
> Wow was he surprised that the 65.1 was leaked so soon. So as soon as I told him to google it and he saw it he told me everything about it. So this is what he said pinarello is still getting thier carbon from toroya. And they are now using 65.1 and not 60.1. He said the real numbers have not been released on frame weight. But said keep in mind pinarello is not trying to push the lightest frame. Said there will be some more stiffness added in a few areas and new paint schemes. Biggest change is no need for a mechanical and electric bike now that they have it all in the new frame. Easier for stores to buy now. Besides that he said it will be marginally different. Bigger change next year. So don't go selling your dogma2 yet.


Sensible post. Even if the "new 65.1" Doggie was 100grams lighter (doubtful) would it really make a difference? For those of us lucky enough to have a Dogma 2 just enjoy it for the next few years and stop stressing about the latest and the greatest... :thumbsup:


----------



## stitcher

Hi!
Does anyone know when new Pinarellos will be available to general population for order. I'm interested in FP Quattro Ultegra (2012 or 2013).


----------



## antihero77

After september


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Good link Deeyetoo.
The frame looks similar but with a flattened section on the top of the top tube and the back of the seatstays. Another Kamm Tail, like Scott and Trek.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Last year, I pre-order the Dogma 2 in late July and my frame didn't come in until 2012 January.


----------



## antihero77

I waited 8 months for my dogma2


----------



## AnthonyL88

antihero77 said:


> I waited 8 months for my dogma2


Wow!! I thought waiting 6 months was long, but eight months seem like forever.


----------



## antihero77

Yeah. It was painfull


----------



## stitcher

Thank you! I wonder what would be the waiting time for FP Quattro :cryin:

Of course, it is all speculations now, but based on the marketing leaflet from blog referenced above(2013 Pinarello Part 4) , there will be few groupsets available for FP Quattro, and the difference between 105 and Ultegra groupsets equipped bikes will be around $800, same wheels, and looks like the other components are also the same. Why such price difference in complete bike? The price difference between two groupsets in retail is only around $200.


----------



## turnerdhr2001

That picture of the Dogma 65.1 THINK2 is the prototype and they say press-fit BB will not be adopted for production models.

2013 Pinarello prices in Japan will drop significantly but it is due to Yen-Euro/USD exchange rate so in the rest of the world, I don't know.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

antihero77 said:


> I waited 8 months for my dogma2


Better to phone a few places in Europe and see what they have on hand.
I tried ordering from LBS and it was a waste of time. I emailed Shinybikes two weeks ago and they got back to me in two hours with what they had in my size. Ordered my Cav 699, a week later it's on my doorstep.


----------



## Deeyetoo

Better video of the 2013 Pinarello lineup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2XB30XUTSo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## pinarello_fan

I have to say I'm pretty disappointed by the 65.1 - the new Madone 7 series includes far more innovation than the Dogma and will undoubtably be cheaper too.


----------



## Cybrus07

Check out the new Dogma 65.1 guys!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Cybrus07 said:


> Check out the new Dogma 65.1 guys!


Two weeks late. Link to much better pics in the first post if you're interested.


----------



## T-Dog

pinarello_fan said:


> I have to say I'm pretty disappointed by the 65.1 - the new Madone 7 series includes far more innovation than the Dogma and will undoubtably be cheaper too.


AGREE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Italianrider76

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Different size and better fit. Weight difference is trivial and not a factor, though the new 65.1 might be noticably lighter.
> 
> I really like my new one and plan on keeping it until I can't ride anymore.


Shouldn't one buy the correct size in the first place....especially when buying such a pricey ride?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Italianrider76 said:


> Shouldn't one buy the correct size in the first place....especially when buying such a pricey ride?


No, one should definitely buy the wrong size, then one appreciates having the correct size so much more.


----------



## cwdzoot

Just done review on my blog


----------



## Juzzy004

pinarello_fan said:


> I have to say I'm pretty disappointed by the 65.1 - the new Madone 7 series includes far more innovation than the Dogma and will undoubtably be cheaper too.


If you think that following everyone else and riding a Trek floats your boat, go right ahead.

What did you expect to see, other than a loss of weight on the frame?? There's only so much that you can do to improve aerodynamics, stiffness and reducing power loss.

Look at jet aircraft, for example. Materials used have advanced considerably, but the typical shape of the aircraft has remained the same for over 50 years. 

If it ain't broke...


----------



## keong72

May I know 65.1 frame is made from where?I just place the order will need wait 4 week,,,,


----------



## pinarello_fan

Juzzy004 said:


> If you think that following everyone else and riding a Trek floats your boat, go right ahead.
> 
> What did you expect to see, other than a loss of weight on the frame?? There's only so much that you can do to improve aerodynamics, stiffness and reducing power loss.
> 
> Look at jet aircraft, for example. Materials used have advanced considerably, but the typical shape of the aircraft has remained the same for over 50 years.
> 
> If it ain't broke...


S'Ok, I'll stick with my Dogma thanks - maybe you ought to wind your neck in?

Since you've asked, what I'd have liked to have seen was integrating sensors a la Duotap or maybe an elegant battery solution. Don't think that would be breaking anything......


----------



## PaxRomana

keong72 said:


> May I know 65.1 frame is made from where?I just place the order will need wait 4 week,,,,


Carbotec in Taiwan.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

pinarello_fan said:


> elegant battery solution.


Calfee can put your battery in the seatpost for less than a new frame.


----------



## mykol77

From what I've been reading from Redkiteprayer.com and Pelotonmagazine.com, the reviews for the DOGMA 65.1 are pretty good.

http://redkiteprayer.com/2012/09/interbike-outdoor-demo-day-1-3/
http://www.pelotonmagazine.com/Tested-Bikes/video/8/1846/Mr-HCervelo-S5-and-Pinarello-Dogma


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Both those reviews are good and entertaining.


----------



## AnthonyL88

mykol77 said:


> From what I've been reading from Redkiteprayer.com and Pelotonmagazine.com, the reviews for the DOGMA 65.1 are pretty good.
> 
> http://redkiteprayer.com/2012/09/interbike-outdoor-demo-day-1-3/
> http://www.pelotonmagazine.com/Tested-Bikes/video/8/1846/Mr-HCervelo-S5-and-Pinarello-Dogma


Nice reviews, if I seen these links beforehand I wouldn't had started a new thread.


----------



## lrebelo

Colnago trumps pinerello in everyway possible . !!!!!!!!!!!! COLNAGO RULES


----------



## campagnoloneutron

lrebelo said:


> Colnago trumps pinerello in everyway possible . !!!!!!!!!!!! COLNAGO RULES


...yeah okay... then please go on into the Colnago forum and give them your insightful comment.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

lrebelo said:


> Childish nonsense


Noob+ignore button=happy


----------



## Juzzy004

lrebelo said:


> Colnago trumps pinerello in everyway possible . !!!!!!!!!!!! COLNAGO RULES


It's not 'Pinerello' - it's Pinarello. 'Every way' is also two words. Would love to see your IQ score!
As others have said, take your trolling comments to another manufacturers thread or, better yet, another website...


----------



## lrebelo

Relax , only having some fun I'm waiting for my new 2013 dogma to arrive , to join my Colnago C59 .


----------



## dfstan

AnthonyL88 said:


> Wow!! I thought waiting 6 months was long, but eight months seem like forever.


i'm awiting for years and still counting...... :blush2:


----------

